Ask HN: What are your favorite tech-specific books and blogs? - throwawayt856
======
vinushkah
krebsonsecurity.com, blog.rogs.me's 'De-Googling My Life', rootsh3ll.com and
infosec-handbook.eu are my current online reads. In regards to books, anything
from No Starch Press!

